# Lucky's 60's corner....



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E_

Royal GuardsmenReturn - Return of the Red Baron

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbsq_gxSI5E_

Down Behind the Lines by the Royal Guardsmen from Snoopy vs.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM-5hh4r5Ao_

The Zombies - Time Of The Season

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Rqk2rG9s4_

Dave,Dee,Dozy,Beaky,Mick&Tich - The legend of xanadu

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMhJ_Es8e-c_

Dave,Dee,Dozy,Beaky,Mick&Tich - Bend It

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTR06YItGVo_

Herman's Hermits - I'm into Something Good

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evpMKx5nrfY_

Herman's Hermits - No milk today

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQepFF-Sr0_

Honeycombs - Have I the Right?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8_UN1Sz4XM_
(How many bands in the 60's had a female drummer....? NOT ver many!)

Billy J Kramer The Dakotas - Bad To Me

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwtP7tTQBO0_

Animals - House of the Rising Sun

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBGXwX-TdTY_

The Animals - Please Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4yVN5CKwJ4_

Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7HPqi5uVeo_

Scott MacKenzie - San Francisco

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DspcTcVslsI_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

*January 1960*

*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. What Do You Want To Make Those Eyes At Me For - Emile Ford
02. Want Do You Want - Adam Faith
03. Oh carol - Neil Sedaka
05. Staccato's Theme - Everley Brothers
06. Little White Bull - Tommy Steele
07. Starry Eyed - Michael Holiday
08. Rawhide - Frankie Laine
09. Why - Antony Newley
10. Way Down Yonder In New Orleans - Freddy Cannon

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. El Paso - Marty Robbins
02. Why - Frankie Avalon
03. Running Bear - Johnny Preston
04. The Big Hurt - Miss Toni Fisher
05. Way Down Yonder In New Orleans - Freddy Cannon
06. Go Jimmy Go - Jimmy Clanton
07. It's Time To Cry - Paul Anka
08.Pretty Blue Eyes - Steve Lawrence
09. Among My Soveniers - Connie Francis
10. The Village Of St. Bernadette


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2008)

El Paso is a cool song.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2008)

At first I thought this thread was for those 60 years old, or older. You know,
right up my alley. However, was not to be. [Do we need an "old foggies' corner ?] I don't seem to remember "Go Jimmy, Go" for some reason. Most
were good tunes....

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Old foggies in the nicest sense of the word ccheese!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heck I'm Old!!--- I remember going to see Dave Dee..Dozy, Beaky , Mick Titch in Concert along with the Troggs!!


----------



## Henk (Jul 22, 2008)

My mom would love to see this, it was her time childhood. I grew up on most of my moms music so I will see if she still have some of the LP's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

*January*

January - The state of emergency is lifted in Kenya — the Mau Mau Uprising is officially over. 
January 1 - Cameroon gains its independence. 
January 3 - U.S. Senator John F. Kennedy (D-MA) announces his candidacy for the Democratic nomination for President. 
January 9-January 11 - Aswan High Dam construction begins in Egypt. 
January 10 - British Prime Minister Harold Macmillan makes the Wind of Change speech for the first time. 
January 14 - Reserve Bank and Commonwealth Bank are created in Australia. 
January 19 - The Treaty of Mutual Cooperation and Security between the United States and Japan is signed in Washington, DC. 
January 21 - A mine collapses at Coalbrook, South Africa, killing 437. 
January 22 - In France, President Charles de Gaulle fires Jacques Massun, commander-in-chief for the French troops in Algeria. 
January 23 - Jacques Piccard and Don Walsh descend into the Marianas Trench in the bathyscaphe Trieste, reaching the depth of 10,916 meters. 
January 24 - A major insurrection occurs in Algiers against French colonial policy. 
January 25 - In Washington, DC, the National Association of Broadcasters reacts to the payola scandal by threatening fines for any disc jockeys who accepted money for playing particular records. 

*February*
February 1 - In Greensboro, North Carolina, four black students from North Carolina Agricultural and Technical State University begin a sit-in at a segregated Woolworth's lunch counter. Although they are refused service, they are allowed to stay at the counter. The event triggers many similar nonviolent protests throughout the Southern United States, and 6 months later the original 4 protesters are served lunch at the same counter. 
February 3 - Prime Minister of the United Kingdom Harold Macmillan makes the Wind of Change speech to the South African Parliament in Cape Town (although he had first made the speech, to little publicity, in Accra, Gold Coast - now Ghana - on January 10 the same year). 
February 5 - The CERN particle accelerator is inaugurated in Geneva, Switzerland. 
February 9 - Joanne Woodward receives the first star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. 
February 9 - Adolph Coors III, chairman of the board of the Coors Brewing Company, is kidnapped and captors demand $500,000. Coors is later found dead and Joseph Corbett, Jr. is indicted. 
February 10 - A conference about the independence of the Belgian Congo begins in Brussels. 
February 11 - The airship ZPG-3W is destroyed in a storm in Massachusetts. 
February 11 - Twelve Indian soldiers die in clashes with Chinese troops at their common border. 
February 13 - Nuclear testing: France tests its first atomic bomb in the Sahara. 
February 18 - The 1960 Winter Olympics open in Squaw Valley, California. 
February 29 - An earthquake totally destroys Agadir, Morocco. 

*March*
March 3 - Elvis Presley returns home from Germany, after being away on duty for 2 years. 
March 6 - Vietnam War: The United States announces that 3,500 American soldiers will be sent to Vietnam. 
March 6 - The Canton of Geneva in Switzerland gives women the right to vote. 
March 17 - Northwest Orient Airlines flight 710 crashes near Tell City, Indiana killing all 63 on board. 
March 21 - The Sharpeville massacre in South Africa kills more than 69 people, wounds 300. 
March 22 - Arthur Leonard Schawlow Charles Hard Townes receive the first patent for a laser. 
March 23 - Nikita Khrushchev meets Charles De Gaulle in Paris. 
March 25 - Tom Pillibi by Jacqueline Boyer (music by André Popp, text by Pierre Cour) wins the Eurovision Song Contest 1960 for France. 

*April*
April 1 - Tuanku Abdul Rahman ibni Almarhum Tuanku Muhammad, 1st Yang di-Pertuan Agong of Malaysia, dies in office. He is replaced by Hisamuddin Alam Shah ibni Almarhum Sultan Alaeddin Sulaiman Shah, Sultan of Selangor. 
April 1 - The United States launches the first weather satellite, TIROS-1. 
April 4 - The first 3 female priests are ordained in Sweden. 32nd Academy Awards ceremony 
April 12 - Eric Peugeot, youngest son of the founder of Peugeot, is kidnapped in Paris. Kidnappers release him April 15 in exchange for $300,000 ransom. 
April 13 - The United States launches navigation satellite Transit I-b. 
April 13 - The Blue Streak missile is cancelled. 
April 16 - Gunman David Pratt attacks South African Prime Minister Henrik Verwoerd in Johannesburg, wounding him seriously. 
April 19 - In the April Revolution, South Korean students hold a nationwide pro-democracy protest against president Syngman Rhee, eventually leading him to resign. 
April 21 - In Brazil, the country's capital (Federal District) is shifted from Rio de Janeiro to Brasília. The Guanabara State is founded to succeed Rio de Janeiro as the Brazilian Federal District. 
April 27 - Togo gains independence from French-administered UN trusteeship. 

*May*
May 1 - A Soviet missile shoots down an American Lockheed U2 spy plane; the pilot Francis Gary Powers is captured. 
May 1 - In India, May 1st is declared as 'Maharashtra Divas', i.e., Maharashtra Day (the same day is also celebrated as 'Kaamgaar Divas', i.e., Workers Day). 
May 4 - West German refugee minister Theodor Oberländer is fired because of his Nazi past. 
May 6 - President Dwight Eisenhower signs the Civil Rights Act of 1960 into law. 
May 9 - The U.S. FDA announces that it will approve birth control as an additional indication for Searle's Enovid, making it the world's first approved oral contraceptive pill. 
May 10 - The nuclear submarine USS Triton completes the first underwater circumnavigation of the Earth. 
May 11 - In Buenos Aires, 4 Mossad agents abduct fugitive Nazi Adolf Eichmann, who was using the alias "Ricardo Klement". 
May 13 - A Swiss/Austrian expedition makes the first ascent of Dhaulagiri, the world's 7th highest mountain. 
May 14 - The Kenyan African National Congress Party is founded in Kenya, when 3 political parties join forces. 
May 15 - Sputnik 4 is launched into Earth orbit. 
May 16 - Nikita Khrushchev demands an apology from U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower for U-2 spy plane flights over the Soviet Union, thus ending a Big Four summit in Paris. 
May 16 - Theodore Maiman operates the first laser. 
May 20 - In Japan, police carry away Socialist members of the Diet; Parliament then approves a security treaty with the United States. 
May 22 - Great Chilean Earthquake: Chile's subduction fault ruptures from Talcahuano to Taitao Peninsula, causing a tsunami and one of the greatest earthquakes on record. Seismographs in Valdivia crash. 
May 23 - Prime Minister of Israel David Ben-Gurion announces that Nazi war criminal Adolf Eichmann has been captured. 
May 27 - In Turkey, a bloodless military coup d'état removes President Celal Bayar and installs General Cemal Gürsel as head of state.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

*June*
June 1 - New Zealand's first television transmission occurs when a switch is flicked in Shortland Street, Auckland 
June 4 - The Lake Bodom murders occur in Finland. 
June 6 - U.S. Senator John F. Kennedy wins the California Democratic primary. 
June 9 - Typhoon Mary kills 1,000,000 in the Fukien province of China. 
June 15 - Violent demonstrations at Tokyo University result in 182 arrests, 589 injuries. 
June 15 - BC Ferries, the second largest ferry operator in the world, starts service between Tsawwassen and Swartz Bay. 
June 19 - The Associated Broadcasting Company is founded in the Philippines. 
June 20 - The Mali Federation between Senegal and Sudanese Republic (now Mali) gains independence from France. 
June 23 - Japanese prime minister Nobusuke Kishi announces his resignation. 
June 24 - Joseph Kasavubu is elected the first president of independent Congo. 
June 24 - Avro 748 makes its first flight at Woodford, UK. 
June 26 - British Somaliland gains independence from the United Kingdom; 5 days later it unites with the former Italian Somaliland to create the modern Somali Republic. 
June 28 - The University of Novi Sad is founded. 
June 29 - The Kanlaon Broadcasting System (KBS), the fourth TV station in the Philippines, is launched. 
June 30 - Belgian Congo gains independence from Belgium; civil war follows. 
June 30 - Public demonstrations by democratic and left forces, against Italian government support of the post-fascist Italian Social Movement, are heavily suppressed by police.

*July*
July 1 - Ghana becomes a Republic and Kwame Nkrumah becomes its first President as Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom ceases to be the Head of state. 
July 1 - A Soviet MiG fighter north of Murmansk in the Barents Sea shoots down a 6-man RB-47. Two United States Air Force officers survive and are imprisoned in Moscow's dreaded Lubyanka prison. 
July 1 - Italian Somailand Gains it's Independence from Italy, 5 days after the British Somailand 
July 4 - Following the admission of Hawaii as the 50th U.S. state the previous year, the 50-star flag of the United States debuts in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. 
July 10 - The Soviet Union beats Yugoslavia 2-1 to win the first European Football Championship. 
July 11 - Moise Tshombe declares the Congolese province of Katanga independent; he receives Belgian help. 
July 11 - U.S. Senator John F. Kennedy is nominated for President at the Democratic National Convention in Los Angeles, California. 
July 12 - Orlyonok, the main Young Pioneer camp of the Russian SFSR, is founded. 
July 14 - The United Nations decides to send troops to Katanga to oversee Belgian troops withdrawal. 
July 20 - Sri Lanka (then Ceylon) elects Sirimavo Bandaranaike Prime Minister, the world's first elected female head of government. 
July 21 - Francis Chichester, English navigator and yachtsman, arrives in New York aboard Gypsy Moth II — he has made a record solo Atlantic crossing in 40 days. 
July 25 - The Woolworth's counter in Greensboro, North Carolina, the subject of a sit-in which sparked sit-ins and pickets across the southern United States in February 1960, serves its first black customer. 
July 25-July 28 - In Chicago, the Republican National Convention nominates U.S. Vice President Richard M. Nixon for President and Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr. for Vice President. 
July 27 - The OECD is founded in Paris. 

*August*
August 1 - Benin become independent from France, under the name Dahomey. 
August 5 - Burkina Faso (Upper Volta) declares independence from France. 
August 6 - Cuban Revolution: In response to a United States embargo, Cuba nationalizes American and foreign-owned property in the nation. 
August 6 - In the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Albert Kalonji declares the independence of the Autonomous State of South Kasai. 
August 7 - Côte d'Ivoire becomes independent. 
August 11 - Chad becomes independent. 
August 13 - Central African Republic becomes independent. 
August 15 - Congo-Brazzaville becomes independent. 
August 16 - Joseph Kittinger parachutes from a balloon over New Mexico at 102,800 feet (31,333 m). He sets unbeaten (as of 2005) world records for: high-altitude jump; free-fall by falling 16 miles (25.7 km) before opening his parachute; and fastest speed by a human without motorized assistance, 982 km/h (614 mi/h). 
August 16 - Cyprus gains its independence from the United Kingdom. 
August 17 - The newly named Beatles begin a forty-eight night residency at the Indra Club in Hamburg, West Germany. 
August 17 - Gabon gains independence from France. 
August 17 - The trial of U-2 pilot Francis Gary Powers begins in Moscow. 
August 19 - Cold War: In Moscow, downed American U-2 pilot Francis Gary Powers is sentenced to 10 years imprisonment by the Soviet Union for espionage. 
August 19 - Sputnik program: The Soviet Union launches Sputnik 5, with the dogs Belka and Strelka (Russian for "Squirrel" and "Little Arrow"), 40 mice, 2 rats and a variety of plants. The spacecraft returns to earth the next day and all animals are recovered safely. 
August 20 - Senegal breaks away from the Mali Federation, declaring independence. 
August 25 - The 1960 Summer Olympics are open in Rome. 
August 25 - The USS Seadragon (SSN-584) surfaces at the North Pole, where the crew plays softball. 
August 29 - Hurricane Donna kills 50 in Florida and New England.

*September*
September 1 - Sultan Hisamuddin Alam Shah, Sultan of Selangor and 2nd Yang di-Pertuan Agong of Malaysia, dies in office. He is replaced by Tuanku Syed Putra, Raja of Perlis. 
September 1 - Disgruntled railroad workers effectively halt operations of the Pennsylvania Railroad, marking the first shutdown in the company's history (the event lasts 2 days). 
September 5 - 1960 Summer Olympics: Cassius Clay wins the gold medal in boxing. 
September 5 - Congo president Joseph Kasavubu fires Patrice Lumumba's government and places him under house arrest. 
September 8 - In Huntsville, Alabama, U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower formally dedicates the Marshall Space Flight Center (which NASA had already activated on July 1). 
September 14 - Colonel Joseph Mobutu takes power in Congo in a military coup. 
September 14 - Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and Venezuela form OPEC. 
September 22 - Mali, sole remaining member of the Mali Federation following the withdrawal of Senegal a month earlier, declares full independence as the Republic of Mali. 
September 26 - The 2 leading U.S. presidential candidates, Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy, participate in the first televised presidential debate.

*October*
October 1 - Nigeria gains independence; Nnamdi Azikiwe is the first native Governor General. 
October 3 - Jânio Quadros is elected president of Brazil for a 5-year term. 
October 5 - White South Africans vote to make the country a republic. 
October 12 - Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a table at a United Nations General Assembly meeting, to protest at the discussion of Soviet Union policy toward Eastern Europe. 
October 12 - Otoya Yamaguchi assassinates Inejiro Asanuma, chairman of the Japanese Socialist Party. 
October 14 - U.S. presidential candidate John F. Kennedy first suggests the idea for the Peace Corps. 
October 24 - A rocket explodes in the Baikonur Space Center during fueling, killing 91. 
October 26 - Robert F. Kennedy calls Coretta Scott King, wife of Dr. Martin Luther King, and secures his release from jail on a traffic violation in Atlanta, Georgia. 
October 29 - In Louisville, Kentucky, Cassius Clay (later Muhammad Ali) wins his first professional fight. 
October 30 - Michael Woodruff performs the first successful kidney transplant in the United Kingdom, at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

*November* 
November 2 - Penguin Books is found not guilty of obscenity in the Lady Chatterley's Lover case. 
November 8 - United States presidential election, 1960: In a close race, John F. Kennedy is elected over Richard M. Nixon, becoming the youngest (43) man elected to that office. 
November 13 - Sammy Davis, Jr. marries Swedish actress May Britt. 
November 14 - Belgium threatens to leave the United Nations over criticism of its Congo policy. 
November 14 - A collision between two trains in Pardubice, Czechoslovakia kills 117 people. 
November 15 - The Polaris missile is test-launched. 
November 22 - The United Nations supports the government of Joseph Kasavubu and Joseph Mobutu in Congo. 
November 24 - Wilt Chamberlain makes 55 rebounds 
November 28 - Mauritania becomes independent of France. 
November 30 - Production of the DeSoto automobile brand ceases. 

*December*
December 1 - Patrice Lumumba, the deposed premier of the Congo, is arrested by troops of Colonel Joseph Mobutu. 
December 1 - A 5-ton Soviet spacecraft containing animals, insects and plants is launched into orbit; it burns up upon re-entry. 
December 2 - The Archbishop of Canterbury, the Most Rev. Geoffrey Francis Fisher, talks with Pope John XXIII for about an hour in the Vatican. It is the first time in more than 500 years that a head of the Anglican Church had visited the Pope. 
December 2 - U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower authorizes the use of $1M for the relief and resettlement of Cuban refugees, who have been arriving in Florida at the rate of 1,000 a week. 
December 4 - The admission to the United Nations of Mauritania is vetoed by the USSR. 
December 5 - Pierre Lagaillarde, who led 1958 and 1960 insurrections in Algeria, fails to appear in a Paris court. He has reportedly fled with 4 fellow defendants to Spain en route to Algeria. 
December 7 - The United Nations Security Council is called into session by the Soviet Union, to consider Soviet demands that the U.N. seek the immediate release of former Congolese Premier Patrice Lumumba. 
December 9 - French President Charles de Gaulle's visit to Algeria is marked by bloody riots by European and Muslim mobs in Algeria's largest cities, killing 127 people. 
December 9 - First Episode of long-running drama Coronation Street airs. It was originally planned to be a 16-part drama but became such a success that it is still running 5 times or more per week. 
December 12 - The U.S. Supreme Court upholds a Federal Court ruling that Louisiana's segregation laws are unconstitutional. 
December 13 - While Emperor Haile Selassie I of Ethiopia visits Brazil, his Imperial Bodyguard revolts unsuccessfully against his rule. The rebels proclaim the emperor's son, Crown Prince Asfa Wossen, as Emperor. 
December 13 - Guatemala, El Salvador, Nicaragua and Honduras found the Central American Common Market. 
December 13 - Navy Commander Leroy Heath (Pilot) and Lieutenant Larry Monroe (Bombardier/Navigator) establish a world altitude record of 91,450.8 feet (27,874.2 metres) in an A3J Vigilante carrying a 1,000 kilogram payload, besting the previous record by over 4 miles. 
December 14 - Antoine Gizenga proclaims in Stanleyville, Congo, that he has assumed the premiership. 
December 14 - The OECD is formed in Paris. 
December 15 - King Mahendra of Nepal deposes the government and takes power into his own hands. 
December 15 - King Baudouin of Belgium marries Doña Fabiola de Mora y Aragon. 
December 16 - U.S. Secretary of State Christian Herter announces that the United States will commit 5 atomic submarines and 80 Polaris missiles to NATO by the end of 1963. 
December 16 - 1960 New York air disaster: United Airlines DC-8 collides with a TWA Lockheed Constellation over Staten Island, New York City. All 128 passengers and crew on both planes are killed, as are 6 persons on the ground. 
December 17 - Troops loyal to Haile Selassie I in Ethiopia suppress the revolt that began December 13, giving power back to their leader upon his return from Brazil. Haile Selassie absolves his son of any guilt. 
December 19 - Fire sweeps through the USS Constellation, the largest U.S. aircraft carrier, while it is under construction at a Brooklyn Navy Yard pier, killing 50 and injuring 150. 
December 20 - Discoverer XIX is launched into polar orbit from Vandenberg Air Force Base, to measure radiation. 
December 27 - France sets off its third nuclear test blast at its atomic proving grounds at Reggane, Algeria.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

1960.... lemme see... I was 26 years old, married five years, my daughter,
Wanda Jean was born in March. I was reporting aboard the USS Essex 
[CVS-9], at Quonset Point, RI, for duty. That year we bought a new
Chevrolet Malibu Sport Coupe, after our new 1960 Corvair exploded in 
the driveway. Great car... huh ?

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Tried find a '60 Chevrolet Malibu Sport Coupe, but no luck I'm afraid Mr C... Wasn't it said about the Corvair that it was a traffic danger even standing still?

*Academy Awards*
*Best Picture:* Ben-Hur, Sam Zimbalist (producer) 
*Best Foreign Language Film:* Orfeu Negro, France 
*Best Director:* William Wyler, Ben-Hur 
*Best Actor:* Charlton Heston, Ben-Hur 
*Best Supporting Actor:* Hugh Griffith in Ben-Hur 
*Best Actress:* Simone Signoret, Room at the Top 
*Best Supporting Actress:* Shelley Winters, The Diary of Anne Frank 
*Best Story and Screenplay:* Pillow Talk by Russell Rouse, Clarence Greene, Stanley Shapiro and Maurice Richlin 
*Best Adapted Screenplay:* Room at the Top by Neil Paterson 
*Best Original Song:* "High Hopes" from A Hole in the Head 
*Best Scoring of a Comedy or Dramatic Picture:* Ben-Hur, Miklos Rozsa 
*Best Scoring of a Musical Picture:* Porgy and Bess, Andre Previn and Ken Darby


----------



## Henk (Jul 22, 2008)

ccheese said:


> 1960.... lemme see... I was 26 years old, married five years, my daughter,
> Wanda Jean was born in March. I was reporting aboard the USS Essex
> [CVS-9], at Quonset Point, RI, for duty. That year we bought a new
> Chevrolet Malibu Sport Coupe, after our new 1960 Corvair exploded in
> ...



Exploded?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Tried find a '60 Chevrolet Malibu Sport Coupe, but no luck I'm afraid Mr C... Wasn't it said about the Corvair that it was a traffic danger even standing still?



Ralph Nader wrote a book about the Corvair, "Unsafe At Any Speed". I'm glad
no one was it it when it detonated. The gasoline heater took the entire front end off the vehicle, when it exploded.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

Henk said:


> Exploded?



Yea... I had started the car and turned on the gasoline heater to warm up
the car, going back into the house to finish my coffee. Something happened
and the heater exploded. Chevrolet refunded every bit of my money.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy cr*p!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 22, 2008)

That would be one hell of a warranty claim.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2008)

Forgot one important event in 1960....

8 November... As the returns for the Presidential election were coming in, it was announced...I was born!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2008)

Funny how music both creates and then retains the atmosphere of a time. It's like if the mood of old days had been distillated in a musical perfume.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well said Lucky! However, I think that is wisdom in its truest for only for those who lived the era. But the for great part you are right. That is why music is such an important part of ANY human society.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Yea... I had started the car and turned on the gasoline heater to warm up
> the car, going back into the house to finish my coffee. Something happened
> and the heater exploded. Chevrolet refunded every bit of my money.
> 
> Charles



Mr. C I have fond memories of lying in the upper rear window deck as a 4yo of my Dad's powder blue Chevy Corvair. We lived in Dublin, CA, at the time and he commuted to San Francisco over the Bay Bridge. Well I guess his time was up. The engine (located in the rear) caught fire on the way home one afternoon. He stopped, got out, and ran away only to realize he forgot his briefcase. Putting his priorities in perspective, he ran back, managed to grab it and run yet again. The car blew up as he ran away with his papers in his briefcase and his balls in the back of his throat.

Nothing ever said about Chevy giving him a check though. Might have been prior to Nader making a name for himself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*January*
January 1 - The farthing, used since the 13th century, ceases to be legal tender in the United Kingdom. 
January 3 
President Dwight Eisenhower announces that the United States has severed diplomatic and consular relations with Cuba. 
At the National Reactor Testing Station near Idaho Falls, Idaho, SL-1, an atomic reactor explodes, killing 3 military technicians. 
January 
January 5 - Italian sculptor Alfredo Fioravanti marches into the U.S. Consulate in Rome, and confesses that he was part of the team that forged the Etruscan terracotta warriors in the Metropolitan Museum of Art. 
January 7 - Following a 4-day conference in Casablanca, 5 African chiefs of state announce plans for a NATO-type African organization to ensure common defense. The Charter of Casablanca involves the Casablanca Group - Morocco, the United Arab Republic, Ghana, Guinea, and Mali. 
January 8 - In France, a referendum supports Charles de Gaulle's policies in Algeria. 
January 9 - British authorities announce that they have discovered a large Soviet spy ring in London. 
January 17 
President Dwight Eisenhower gives his final State of the Union Address to Congress. In a Farewell Address the same day, he warns of the increasing power of a "military-industrial complex". 
Patrice Lumumba is assassinated. 

Jan. 20: John F. Kennedy inaugurated as President of the U.S.January 20 - John F. Kennedy becomes the 35th President of the United States. 
January 24 
A U.S. B-52 Stratofortress, with two roughly 2.4 megaton nuclear bombs, crashes near Goldsboro, North Carolina. 
Musician Bob Dylan reportedly makes his way to New York City after bumming a ride in Madison, Wisconsin. Dylan is likely on his way to visit his idol Woody Guthrie. He later finds fame in the Greenwich Village protest folk music scene. 
January 25 - In Washington, DC John F. Kennedy delivers the first live presidential news conference. In it, he announces that the Soviet Union has freed the 2 surviving crewmen of a USAF RB-47 reconnaissance plane shot down by Soviet flyers over the Barents Sea July 1, 1960. (see RB-47H shot down) 
January 25 - Acting to halt 'leftist excesses,' a junta composed of 2 army officers and 4 civilians takes over El Salvador, ousting another junta that had ruled for 3 months. 
January 26 - John F. Kennedy appoints Janet G. Travell to be his physician, the first woman to hold this appointment. 
January 30 - President John F. Kennedy delivers his first State of the Union Address. 
January 31 - Ham, a 37 pound male chimpanzee, is rocketed into space aboard Mercury-Redstone 2, in a test of the Project Mercury capsule, designed to carry United States astronauts into space. 

*February
*
February 3 - China buys grain from Canada for $60 million. 
February 4 - The Portuguese Colonial War begins in Angola. 
February 5 - February 9 - In Congo, President Joseph Kasavubu names Joseph Ileo as the new Prime Minister. 
February 9 - The Beatles perform for their first time at the Cavern Club. 
February 12 - U.S.S.R. launches Venera 1 towards Venus. 
February 13 - The Congo government announces that villagers have killed Patrice Lumumba. 
February 14 - Discovery of the chemical elements: Element 103, Lawrencium, is first synthesized in Berkeley, California. 
February 15 - A Sabena Boeing 707 crashes near Brussels, Belgium, killing 73, including the entire United States figure skating team and several coaches. 
February 25 - The last public tram operates in Sydney, Australia, bringing to an end the Southern Hemisphere's largest tramway network. 
February 26 - Hassan II is pronounced King of Morocco. 

*March
*
March 1 
President of the United States John F. Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps. 
Uganda becomes self-governing by holding its first general elections. 
March 3 - Hassan II is crowned King of Morocco. 
March 8 
Max Conrad circumnavigates the earth in 8 days, 18 hours and 49 minutes, setting a new world record. 
The first U.S. Polaris submarines arrive at Holy Loch. 
March 13 
Black and white £5 notes cease to be legal tender in the UK. 
A dam bursts on the Dnieper River in the USSR, killing 145. 
USA delegate to the UNSC Adlai Stevenson votes against Portuguese policies in Africa. 
March 15 
South Africa withdraws from the Commonwealth of Nations. 
The Union of Peoples of Angola, led by Holden Roberto, attacks strategic locations in the north of Angola. These events result in the beginning of the colonial war with Portugal. 
March 18 - A ceasefire takes effect in the Algerian War of Independence. 
March 18 - Nous les amoureux by Jean-Claude Pascal (music by Jacques Datin, text by Maurice Vidalin) wins the Eurovision Song Contest 1961 for Luxembourg. 
March 29 - The Twenty-third Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, allowing residents of Washington, DC to vote in presidential elections. 
March 30 - The Single Convention on Narcotic Drugs is signed at New York. 

*April
*
April 5 - The New Guinea Council of Western Papua is installed. 
April 11 - The trial of Adolf Eichmann begins in Jerusalem. 
April 12 
Vostok 1: Yuri Gagarin, a Soviet cosmonaut, becomes the first human in space. 
Albert Kalonji takes the title Emperor Albert I Kalonji of South Kasai. 
April 13 - Portugal: failed coup attempt against Salazar. 
April 17 
The Bay of Pigs Invasion of Cuba begins; it fails by April 19. 
33rd Academy Awards ceremony 
April 18 - Portugal sends to Angola the first military reinforcement. 
April 20 - Fidel Castro announces that the Bay of Pigs invasion has been defeated. 
April 22 - Algiers putsch: Four French generals who oppose de Gaulle's policies in Algeria fail in a coup attempt. 
April 23 - Judy Garland performs in a legendary comeback concert at Carnegie Hall in New York City. 
April 24 - Regalskeppet Vasa is removed from the water after being sunk 333 years earlier. 

*May
* 
May 3 - French phenomenological philosopher Maurice Merleau-Ponty dies, age 53, of a stroke, apparently while preparing for a class on Descartes. 
May 4 - Freedom Riders: 13 black and white students with the Congress of Racial Equality (CORE) leave Washington DC on 2 buses, to test integration laws in bus stations throughout the deep South. 
May 5 - Mercury program: Alan Shepard becomes the first American in space aboard Mercury-Redstone 3. 
May 6 - Tottenham Hotspur F.C. become the first team in the 20th century to win the league and cup double. 
May 8 - Briton George Blake is sentenced to 42 years imprisonment for spying. 
May 14 - American civil rights movement: A Freedom Riders bus is fire-bombed near Anniston, Alabama and the civil rights protestors are beaten by an angry mob. 
May 16 - A military coup in South Korea - Park Chung Hee takes over. 
May 19 - Venera program: Venera 1 becomes the first man-made object to fly-by another planet by passing Venus (however, the probe had lost contact with Earth a month earlier and did not send back any data). 
May 21 - American civil rights movement: Alabama Governor John Patterson declares martial law in an attempt to restore order after race riots break out. 
May 24 - American civil rights movement: Freedom Riders are arrested in Jackson, Mississippi for "disturbing the peace" after disembarking from their bus. 
May 25 - Apollo program: President Kennedy announces before a special joint session of Congress his goal to put a man on the Moon before the end of the decade. 
May 27 - Tunku Abdul Rahman, Prime Minister of Malaya, holds a press conference in Singapore, announcing his idea to form the Federation of Malaysia, comprising Malaya, Singapore, Sarawak, Brunei and North Borneo (Sabah). 
May 28 - Peter Benenson's article "The Forgotten Prisoners" is published in several internationally read newspapers. This will later be thought of as the founding of the human rights organization Amnesty International. 
May 30 - Rafael Leónidas Trujillo, totalitarian despot of the Dominican Republic since 1930, is killed in an ambush, putting an end to the second longest-running dictatorship in Latin American history. 
May 31 
In France, rebel generals Maurice Challe and Andre Zelelr are sentenced to 15 years in prison. 
South Africa officially leaves the Commonwealth of Nations. 
President John F. Kennedy and Charles De Gaulle meet in Paris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*June
*
1 June - Ethiopia experiences her most devastating earthquake of the 20th century, with a magnitude of 6.7. The town of Majete is destroyed, 45% of the houses in Karakore collapsed, 17 kilometers of the main road north of Karakore were damaged by landslides and fissures, and 5,000 inhabitants in the area are left homeless. 
June 4 - Vienna summit: John F. Kennedy and Nikita Khrushchev meet during 2 days in Vienna. They discuss nuclear tests, disarmament and Germany. 
June 17 - A Paris-to-Strasbourg train derails near Vitry-le-François; 24 are killed, 109 injured. 
June 17 - The New Democratic Party of Canada is founded with the merger of the Cooperative Commonwealth Federation (CCF) and the Canadian Labour Congress. 
June 19 - The British protectorate ends in Kuwait and it becomes an emirate. 
June 21 - Russian ballet dancer Rudolf Nureyev requests asylum in France while in Paris with the Kirov Ballet. 
June 22 - Moise Tshombe is released for lack of evidence of connection to the murder of Patrice Lumumba. 
June 24 - The Ayrshire (Earl of Carrick's Own) Yeomanry, a British Yeomanry Cavalry Regiment is presented its first Guidon by General Sir Horatius Murray KBE CB DSO at Culzean Castle, Ayrshire. 
June 25 
U.S. philanthropist George Washington Vanderbilt III is found dead at the base of a San Francisco skyscraper. 
Iraqi president Abdul Karim Kassem announces he is going to annex Kuwait. 
June 27 - Kuwait requests British help; the United Kingdom sends in troops.

*July
*
July 2 - Ernest Hemingway commits suicide by gunshot in Ketchum, Idaho. 
July 4 - The Soviet submarine K-19 reactor leak occurs in the North Atlantic. 
July 5 - The first Israeli rocket, Shavit 2, is launched.[1][2] 
July 8 - A mine explosion in Czechoslovakia leaves 108 dead. 
July 13 - Charlie Brown successfully flies his kite 
July 21 - Mercury program: Gus Grissom, piloting the Mercury-Redstone 4 capsule Liberty Bell 7, becomes the second American to go into space (sub-orbital). Upon splashdown, the hatch prematurely opens, and the capsule sinks (it will be recovered in 1999). 
July 31 
At Fenway Park in Boston, Massachusetts, the first All-Star Game tie in major league baseball history occurs when the game is stopped in the 9th inning due to rain. It will be the only tie (until 2002) in MLB All-Star Game history. 
Ireland submits the first ever application to join the then European Economic Community. 

*August
*
August 5 - The Six Flags over Texas theme park officially opens to the public. 
August 10 - Britain applies for membership in the European Economic Community. 
August 13 - Construction of the Berlin Wall begins, restricting movement between East Berlin and West Berlin and forming a clear boundary between West Germany and East Germany, Western Europe and Eastern Europe. 
August 21 - Jomo Kenyatta is released from prison in Kenya. 

*September
*
September 10 - During the F1 Italian Grand Prix on the circuit of Monza, the German driver Wolfgang Von Trips in a Ferrari crashes into a stand killing 14 spectators and himself. 
September 14 - The new military government of Turkey sentences 15 members of the previous government to death. 
September 17 - Military rulers in Turkey hang former president Adnan Menderes. 
September 17 - September 18 - UN Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjöld dies in an air crash en route to Katanga, Congo. 
September 19 - The first Grey alien is reported. 
September 21 - In France, OAS slips an anti-de Gaulle message into TV programming. 
September 24 - The old Deutsche Opernhaus in the Berlin neighborhood of Charlottenburg is returned to its newly rebuilt house as the Deutsche Oper Berlin. 
September 28 - A military coup in Damascus, Syria effectively ends the United Arab Republic, the union between Egypt and Syria. 

*October
*
October 1 - Baseball player Roger Maris of the New York Yankees hits his 61st home run in the last game of the season, against the Boston Red Sox, beating the 34-year-old record held by Babe Ruth. 
October 9 - Digital photography invented by Eugene F. Lally presented in a technical paper at the American Rocket Society's Space Flight Report to the Nation in New York. 
October 10 - A volcanic eruption on Tristan da Cunha causes the whole population to be evacuated. 
October 12 - The death penalty is abolished in New Zealand. 
October 17 - Paris massacre of 1961: French police attack in Paris about 30,000 protesting a curfew applied solely to Algerians. The official death toll is 3, but human rights groups claim 240 dead. 
October 19 - The Arab League takes over protecting Kuwait; the last British troops leave. 
October 25 - The first edition of Private Eye, the British satirical magazine, is published. 
October 27 
An armistice begins in Katanga, Congo. 
Mongolia and Mauritania join the United Nations. 
A standoff between Soviet and American tanks in Berlin, Germany heightens Cold War tensions. 
October 29 - RBS Channel 7, the Philippines' third TV station, is launched. 
October 30 - Nuclear testing: The Soviet Union detonates a 58 megaton yield hydrogen bomb known as Tsar Bomba over Novaya Zemlya. It remains the largest ever (man-made) explosion. 
October 31 
Hurricane Hattie devastates Belize City, Belize killing over 270. After the hurricane, the capital moves to the inland city of Belmopan. 
Joseph Stalin's body is removed from the Lenin Mausoleum. 

*November
* 
November - The Fantastic Four #1 debuts, launching the Marvel Universe and revolutionizing the American comic book industry. 
November 1 - The Interstate Commerce Commission's federal order banning segregation at all interstate public facilities officially comes into effect. 
November 2 - Kean opens at Broadway Theater New York City for 92 performances. 
November 3 - The UN General Assembly unanimously elects U Thant acting Secretary General. 
November 6 - The U.S. government issues a stamp honoring the 100th birthday of James Naismith. 
November 9 - Neil Armstrong records a world record speed in a rocket plane of 6,587km/h flying a X-15. 
November 10 - Catch-22 is first published by Joseph Heller. 
November 11 
Congolese soldiers murder 13 Italian United Nations pilots. 
Stalingrad is renamed Volgograd. 
November 17 - Michael Rockefeller, son of New York Governor, and later Vice President Nelson Rockefeller, disappears in the jungles of New Guinea. 
November 18 - U.S. President John F. Kennedy sends 18,000 military advisors to South Vietnam. 
November 20 - The funeral of longtime House Speaker Sam Rayburn is held in Washington, DC. Two former Presidents (Truman, Eisenhower) and one future one (Lyndon B. Johnson) join President Kennedy in paying their respects. 
November 30 - The Soviet Union vetoes Kuwait's application for United Nations membership. 

*December
*
December 1 - Netherlands New Guinea raises the new Morning Star flag and changes its name to West Papua. 
December 2 - Cold War: In a nationally broadcast speech, Cuban leader Fidel Castro declares he is a Marxist-Leninist, and that Cuba will adopt Communism. 
December 5 - U.S. President John F. Kennedy gives support to the Volta Dam project in Ghana. 
December 9 
Tanganyika gains independence and declares itself a republic, with Julius Nyerere as its first President. 
The Australian government of Robert Menzies is re-elected for a sixth term. 
December 10 
The Soviet Union severs diplomatic relations with Albania. 
Nobel Prize: Melvin Calvin is awarded the Nobel Prize for the process of photosynthesis. 
December 11 
The Vietnam War officially begins, as the first American helicopters arrive in Saigon along with 400 U.S. personnel. 
Adolf Eichmann is pronounced guilty of crimes against humanity by a panel of 3 Israeli judges. 
December 15 - An Israeli war crimes tribunal sentences Adolf Eichmann to die for his part in the Jewish Holocaust. 
December 17 
India occupies Goa. 
Circus tent fire in Niteroi, Brazil kills 323. 
December 18 - India occupies Portuguese colonies of Goa, Damao and Diu 
December 19 
Goa is officially ceded to India after 400 years of Portuguese rule. 
Sukarno announces that he will take West Irian by force if necessary. 
December 21 - In Congo, Katangan prime minister Moise Tshombe recognizes the Congolese constitution. 
December 23 - Luxembourg's national holiday, the Grand Duke's Official Birthday, is set on June 23 by Grand Ducal decree. 
December 30 - Congolese troops capture Albert Kalonji of South Kasai (who soon escapes). 
December 31 
The Marshall Plan expires, after having distributed more than $12 billion in foreign aid to rebuild Europe. 
Ireland's first national television station, Telefís Éireann (later RTÉ), begins broadcasting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Academy Awards:*
*Best Picture:* West Side Story - Mirisch-B&P Enterprises, United Artists 
*Best Director:* Robert Wise and Jerome Robbins - West Side Story 
*Best Actor:* Maximilian Schell - Judgment at Nuremberg 
*Best Actress:* Sophia Loren - Two Women 
*Best Supporting Actor:* George Chakiris - West Side Story 
*Best Supporting Actress:* Rita Moreno - West Side Story 
*Best Foreign Language Film:* Through a Glass Darkly (Såsom i en spegel), directed by Ingmar Bergman, Sweden

*Golden Globe Awards:*
*Drama: *
*Best Picture:* The Guns of Navarone 
*Best Actor:* Maximilian Schell - Judgement at Nuremberg 
*Best Actress:* Geraldine Page - Summer and Smoke 

*Musical or comedy:* 
*Best Picture (tie):* A Majority of One 
*Best Picture (tie):* West Side Story 
*Best Actor:* Glenn Ford - Pocketful of Miracles 
*Best Actress:* Rosalind Russell - A Majority of One 

*Other *
*Best Director:* Stanley Kramer - Judgment at Nuremberg 

*Palme d'Or (Cannes Film Festival):*
The Long Absence (Une aussi longue absence), directed by Henri Colpi, France 
Viridiana, directed by Luis Buñuel, Spain 
Golden Lion (Venice Film Festival):

Last Year at Marienbad (L'année dernière à Marienbad), directed by Alain Resnais, France 
Golden Bear (Berlin Film Festival):

La Notte (The Night), directed by Michelangelo Antonioni, Italy 

*Films released in 1961*
The Absent-Minded Professor 
Atlantis, the Lost Continent 
Babes in Toyland 
Back Street 
Blue Hawaii starring Elvis Presley (his biggest box-office success) 
Breakfast at Tiffany's 
Bridge to the Sun 
The Children's Hour, nominated for five Academy Awards 
The Comancheros 
Come September 
The Devil at 4 O'Clock, starring Frank Sinatra and Spencer Tracy, and Gregoire Aslan 
El Cid, starring Charlton Heston and Sophia Loren 
The Errand Boy, starring Jerry Lewis 
Fanny 
Flower Drum Song 
The Fruit Is Ripe (Les Filles sèment le vent) 
Goodbye Again 
The Guns of Navarone 
Hoodlum Priest 
The Hustler 
Judgment at Nuremberg 
King of Kings 
Khovanshchina 
La dolce vita (U.S. release) 
La Notte Golden Bear winner 
The Ladies Man, starring Jerry Lewis 
The Last Sunset 
The Last Time I Saw Archie 
Last Year at Marienbad, Golden Lion winner 
The Long Absence (Une aussi longue absence) - Palme d'Or winner 
Lover Come Back 
A Majority of One 
The Mark 
The Misfits, starring Marilyn Monroe and Clark Gable 
Mothra 
One-Eyed Jacks 
One Hundred and One Dalmatians 
One, Two, Three', starring James Cagney, Horst Buchholz, Pamela Tiffin, and Arlene Francis 
The Outsider, a biography starring Tony Curtis as famous WWII marine, Ira Hayes 
The Parent Trap 
Paris Blues 
The Pit and the Pendulum with Vincent Price 
Pocketful of Miracles 
Il Posto 
Question 7 
A Raisin in the Sun 
Return to Peyton Place (film mentioned in article) 
The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone 
Sennin Buraku 
Scarlet Sails (Алые Паруса) 
Splendor in the Grass 
Summer and Smoke 
Teen Kanya 
Through a Glass Darkly - (Såsom i en spegel) 
Town Without Pity 
Two Rode Together, starring James Stewart and Richard Widmark 
Victim 
Viridiana - Palme d'Or winner 
West Side Story 
Wild in the Country starring Elvis Presley 
Two Women (U.S. release) 
Yojimbo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*January 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Poetry In Motion - Johnny Tilotson
02. I Love You - Cliff Richard
03. Save The Last Dance For Me - Drifters
04. Portrait Of My Love - Matt Monroe
05. It's Now Or Never - Elvis Presley
06. Perfidia - The Ventures
07. Counting Teardrops - Emile Ford the Checkmates
08. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley
09. Goodness Gracious Me - Peter Sellers Sophia Loren
10. Biona Sera - Acker Bilk

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Wonerland By Night - Bert Kaempfert
02. Exodus - Ferrante Teicher
03. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley
04. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - Shirelles
05. Angel Baby - Rosie the Originals
06. Last Date - Floyd Cramer
07. Rubber Ball - Bobby Vee
08. Calcutta - Lawrence Welk
09. North To Alaska - Johnny Horton
10. Corinna Corinna - Ray Peterson


----------



## DBII (Jul 28, 2008)

I still have my copy of Royal Guardsmen's LP with Snoopy Vs The Red Baron. I guess that I am a pack rat.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know DB, I do too, as a 45 vinyl.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2008)

*February 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley
02. Sailor - Petula Clarke
03. Rubber Ball - Bobby Vee
04. Your Sixteen - Johnny Burnette
05. Pepe - Duane Eddy

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Calcutta - Lawrence Welk
02. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - Shirelles
03. Shop Around - Miracles
04. Pony Time - Chubby Checker
05. Exodus - Ferrante Teicher

*March 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles*
Position / Title / Artist
01. Walk Right Back - Everley Brothers
02. Are You Sure - Allisons
03. Theme For A Dream - Cliff Richard 
04. Will You Love Me Tomorrow - Shirelles
05. Wooden Heart - Elvis Presley

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Pony Time - Chubby Checker
02. Surrender - Elvis Presley
03. Dont Worry - Marty Robbins
04. Wheels - String-A-Long
05. Dedicated To The One I Love - Shirelles

*April 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Wooden Heart - Elvis Presley
02. Are You Sure - Allisons
03. LAzy River - Bobby Darin
04. Your Driving Me Crazy - Temperance Seven
05. Exodus - Ferrante Teicher

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Blue Moon - Marcels 
02. Runaway - Del Shannon
03. Apache - Jorgen Ingmann
04. On The Rebound - Floyd Cramer
05. But I Do - Clarence "Frogman" Henry 

*May 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Blue Moon - Marcels
02. Your Driving Me Crazy - Temperance Seven
03. On The Rebound - Floyd Cramer
04. Runaway - Del Shannon
05. More Than I Can Say - Bobby Vee

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Runaway - Del Shannon
02. Mother-In-Law - Ernie K-Doe
03. A Hundred Pounds Of Clay - Gene McMcDaniels
04. Daddy's Home - Shep the Limelites
05. I've Told Every Little Star - Linda Scott

*June 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Runaway - Del Shannon
02. Surrender - Elvis Presley
03. But I Do - Clarence Frogman Henry
04. Frightened City - The Shadows
05. You'll Never Know - Shirley Bassey

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Travelin' Man - Ricky Nelson
02. Moody River Pat Boone
03. Raindrops - Dee Clark
04. Stand By Me - Ben E. King
05. Running Scared - Roy Orbison

*July 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Temptation - Everley Brothers
02. Runaway - Del Shannon
03. Well I Ask You - Eden Kane
04. Hello Mary Lou/Travellin' Man - Ricky Nelson
05. A Girl Like You - Cliff Richard

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Tossin' Turnin' - Bobby Lewis
02. The Boll Weevil Song - Brook Benton
03. Quarter To Three - Gary US Bond
04. Raindrops - Dee Clark
05. Yellow Bird - Arthur Lyman

*August 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. You Don't Know - Helen Shapiro
02. Well I Ask You - Eden Kane
03. Johnny Remember Me - John Leyton
04. Half Way To Paradise -Billy Fury
05. Romeo - Petula Clarke

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Tossin' Turnin' - Bobby Lewis
02. Last Nighrt - Mar-Keys
03. I Like It Like That (Pt.1) - Chris Kenner
04. Wooden Heart - Joe Dowell
05. Michael - Highwayman

*September 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Positions / Title / Artist
01. Johnny Remember Me - John Leyton
02. You Don't Know - Helen Shapiro
03. Reach For The Stars/Climb Every Mountain - Shirley Bassey
04. Wild In The Country -Elvis Presly
05. Kon-Tiki - Shadows

*USA ~ Top Singles*
Positions / Title / Artist
01. Michael - Highwayman
02. Take Good Care Of My Baby - Bobby Vee
03. My True Story - Jive Five
04. Does Your Chewing Gum Loose It's Flavour .. - Lonnie Donegan
05. Crying - Roy Orbison

*October 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. Walking Back To Happiness - Helen Shapiro
02. Michael - Highwayman
03. Wild Wind - John Leyton
04. You'll Answer To Me - Cleo Laine
05. Jealousy - Billy Fury

*USA ~ Top Singles* 
Position / Title / Artists
01. Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles
02. Bristol Stomp - Dovells
03. Runaround Sue - Dion
04. Crying - Roy Orbison
05. Take Good Care Of My Baby - Bobby Rydell 

*November 1961*
*UK ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artist
01. His Latest Flame - Elvis Presley
02. Walking Back To Happiness - Helen Shapiro
03. Take Good Care Of My Baby - Bobby Rydell
04. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
05. When The Girl In Your Arms Is The Girl In Your Heart - Cliff Richard

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
02. Runaround Sue - Dion
03. Fool No. 1 - Brenda Lee
04. Bristol Stomp - Dovells
05. Tower Of Strength - Gene McDaneils

*December 1961*
UK ~ Top Singles 
Position / Title / Artist
01. Tower Of Strength - Frankie Vaughan
02. Moon River - Danny Williams
03. Take Good Care Of My Baby - Bobby Rydell
04. Midnight In Moscow - Kenny Ball
05. Stranger On The Shore -Acker Bilk

*USA ~ Top Singles *
Position / Title / Artists
01. Please Mr Postman - Marvelettes
02. Goodbye Cruel World - James Darren
03. The Twist - Chubby Checker
04. Walk On By - Leroy Van Dyke
05. Run To Him - Bobby Vee


----------

